

Node.js Algorithm Modules - tejas-manohar
https://github.com/tejasmanohar/npm-algos

======
thomasfoster96
The built in sorting algorithm (apparently it's mergesort in most browsers) in
most implementations of JavaScript is often a little bit slow, so more sorting
algorithms that people have implemented is a good thing. (I actually
implemented Quicksort in Javascript and got about 5x better performance than
Chrome's sort algorithm)

~~~
tejas-manohar
Yup! You should wrap Quicksort in a node module and PR us to add it to the
list :)

~~~
thomasfoster96
I might clean the code up and do that! :)

------
jonalmeida
I've found algorithms.js to be a nice collection:
[https://github.com/felipernb/algorithms.js](https://github.com/felipernb/algorithms.js)

~~~
tejas-manohar
that looks awesome! maybe i'll PR a way to separate them into separate
require's :)

------
talles
No graph algorithms yet..? That's odd.

~~~
tejas-manohar
Sorry. They'll come sooner or later, but go ahead and PR if you know some!

